# Angie is kind of scared.~Update!~



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't know if I posted this in the right section or not, but if I didn't I'm sorry. I didn't know. Well, Angie seems a little scared of me. Earlier, when I went to check the mail, I saw her sitting in my drive by the house. Well, I started to walk up to her saying "hi" in a nice voice & she ran. Now, she has come on our porch, sat right by our door, & ate the food we put out for her. Is there some way I can make her less afraid of us? I don't know of this is considerd feral or not. Thanks in advance.

Update: Ok. Angie finally came to me without running away after tons of meowing (from me to get her to come to me ). I petted her for a while last night. I'm sure it will take ime. Mods, you can do whatever you want with this post now. I've figured out a way to help her be less scared.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*stray*

Since she is meowing and you can pet her, sounds like she is a stray. Thank you for helping this poor fur baby :wink:


----------

